# Diferencia entre capacitores MKP



## R-Mario (Jun 7, 2012)

Bueno busque en el foro pero no di con la respuesta satisfactoria.

La cuestion es que necesitaba un capacitor para un filtro pasa_bajos que esta haciendo, por ahi habia oido las cualidades de cada tipo de capacitor y que los mejores para audio son los de MKP por que provocan menor distorcion y mantienen mejor su valor de capacitancia incluso cuando sube su temperatura.

Hasta aqui todo bien, problema sugio cuando fui a la tienda por uno de estos capacitores de 1 uf a minimo 26v, el de la tienda me dijo que no solo tenia de 160V, y cuando me dijo el precio me quede con esta carita , que porque supuestamente son para filtros de calidad y blablabla, la cosa es que hasta en internet estan asi de caros.

Me regrese casita y encontre entre mis chacharas un capacitor cuadrado grande de esos que usan casi todo aparatos en conjunto con una bobina para hacer un filtro a la entra de la fuente y vi que en su cuerpo decia 1uF 250V~ MKP.

La pregunta es: Que diferencia existe entre este capacitor y el capacitor MKP que me vendian en la tienda.

Abajito un foto de ambos, y si puedo usar el de alterna en mi circuito "no le hace que quede grandote"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2012)

Probalo tranquilo  

Saludos !


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 7, 2012)

Pues por ancioso se lo puse y parece funcionar bien, pero quiero sacarme esa duda, porque tengo un monton de estos capacitores de cuadrito.

Por cierto me confieso haber sido poco observador y no haberme dado cuenta que estos cuadraditos son de MKP


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 7, 2012)

Las siglas MKP significan que es un capacitor de polipropileno metalizado... 

http://www.vishay.com/docs/28164/1848dcli.pdf

Igual existen otros materiales con los que tambien hacen los capacitores de poliester... cada uno tiene diferentes caracteristicas de temperatura, respuesta, ruido... etc...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2012)

Esos cuadritos son caritos y a veces no se consiguen facilito , fijate que si son para 250 V*AC* , entonces aguantan 350Vpico = 350 Vdc 

http://www.made-in-china.com/showro...opylene-Film-Capacitor-MKP-X2-capacitor-.html

Saludos ! 

Nos pisamos con Chico


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 7, 2012)

La cuestion Chico3001 es que ambos dicen ser de MKP, pense que habria alguna diferencia notoria entre que uno especificara que es para alterna y el otro para DC.


----------

